# Problem with links not working when I insert them into my Step by Step Index:



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello,
I'm working on my "Step by Step Index".
I need to have the links I insert to go to the Thread, but on some of them when I take the link from the top of the page, it isn't all highlighted & underlined, and they don't work. It sends me to an Error Page.
Below are two of them:

This one is supposed to go to my Chuck Roast Thread:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/chuck-roast-best-ever-sv.268552/#post-1755147


This one is supposed to go to my Eye Round Thread:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/finally-eye-round-in-the-sv-fork-tender.267158/

Someone Please Fix,

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 7, 2017)

When you put your links in are you using the link button in the reply box (it looks like a couple of links in a chain) or are you just pasting the link in and letting it link itself?

I recommend highlighting the text or the link that you want to be the link then click on the link button. Paste your link there and then hit insert. In this way, you are letting it know exactly what you want the link to be.

For instance:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/goose-sticks.268587/

or 

Goose Sticks Thread

I did them both the same way by highlighting and pasting in the link using the link button.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> When you put your links in are you using the link button in the reply box (it looks like a couple of links in a chain) or are you just pasting the link in and letting it link itself?
> 
> I recommend highlighting the text or the link that you want to be the link then click on the link button. Paste your link there and then hit insert. In this way, you are letting it know exactly what you want the link to be.
> 
> ...




That's exactly how I've done them all.
#1  Highlight the Title I want.
#2  Click on the two link chain.
#3  Paste the URL into the slot.
#4  Hit insert.

But these two all I did was copy them from the top of the page, and then put them in an Email & sent them to myself.
Then I clicked on them, and it takes me to an error.
So I didn't move those two Threads to my Index yet, because the Links aren't complete.

BTW: The ones I've done before All worked.
The two (above) that i've done today do not work.

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 7, 2017)

It looks like your email system concatenated the links. 

If you highlight the linked text that is not working and then click on the link button, it will let you edit the link. You will notice that it is is missing part of the url. You can re-paste the link over top of what's there or just type in what's missing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2017)

Jeff,
Maybe this will help.
My Links on those two aren't complete, so I didn't insert them yet.

Take a look at my links above:
Notice how the one link is dead after the word "Ever"
And the other one is dead after the word "Finally"

Then look at yours:
Your link is clickable all the way to the end, like all of my old ones I did on the old forum are.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2017)

It appears to me the end of it isn't missing---It's just not highlighted & underlined like a complete link should be. What is causing that?

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey Jeff,
I think I see what you're saying.
I gotta get off of here soon, but I'll try it tomorrow.
I think you're saying, if I try to insert these links in the slot, If the part above that isn't highlighted isn't there I can type it in & that will make the whole thing highlighted???

I can try that tomorrow.

However if that works, does that mean I'll have to do that with every new one I make on this new forum?
I never had to do that with any of the ones I did over the years, and if you click on "Bear's Step by Steps" at the bottom of any of my posts you can see them all in action.

Thanks for your Help, Jeff,

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 7, 2017)

If it were me, I would open two different browser windows. In one of them you find the thread you want, copy the link that you want to paste, then go to your step by step index in the other browser window, highlight the text you want to make a link, click the link button, paste in the link, click insert.

I think if you always follow those steps, it will be right.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2017)

Your missing the point---That is exactly what I have always done (exactly word for word what you said--Even down to having both open at once), but I never clicked at the top of a page before & only got part of the URL link highlighted.

That is happening before I even try to insert the link---The link isn't complete when I try to pick it up.

Try it yourself---Go to my Chucky Thread or my "Finally--Eye Round" thread, and try to get the Link from the URL at the top of the page. Then click on that & see where it takes you.

Maybe there's a better way for me to get the Link from the page I want to insert??

Don't get mad at me---I'm trying to figure out how the new way has to be, because it obviously doesn't work the way I've always done it. And I'd like to be able to do it without bothering you or anyone else.

Gotta go---Be back tomorrow.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2017)

OK---I'm back:

I'm going to try to insert the Links.
I never had a problem inserting the links on the old platform.
My problem here is with the Links at the top of my pages on my new Threads, but I'll give it a try.

Thanks Again, Jeff.
I'll let you know how I make out.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2017)

OK---Got It !
Something changed those Links, because below is what I was getting when I clicked on them:
=================================================================
*<<<SmokingMeatForums - Error*
The controller _XenForo_ControllerPublic_Thread_ does not define an action called _ChuckRoastBestEver_.>>>
=================================================================

However now I put the Links in & they work Great, just like all the others.

Now I have to start replacing all those Photobucket Pics that got lost when we changed over to the new Platform.
They were going to disappear in Spring anyway.
This is going to take me Months.

Later Guys!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2017)

Hey Bear, it will give you a reason to get up in the morning!

Al


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 9, 2017)

Bearcarver
 hopefully this is working ok for you now. Let me know if it’s not and we’ll delve back into it and try to figure out what the issue is.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2017)

Seems to be working Great now, Jeff !!

Thanks again for your help!

BTW: I'm wondering if we are going to get that "Threads Started by" thing we had, so we can look for threads specifically done by each individual?   I used that an awful lot to find my own & other's "Old Stuff" and even Not so Old Stuff.
It was one of the Handiest things we had.
If somebody asked how to do something, and I knew I did it or I knew who had done it in the past, I could find it by going back through the "Threads Started by" lists.

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 9, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> BTW: I'm wondering if we are going to get that "Threads Started by" thing we had, so we can look for threads specifically done by each individual?   I used that an awful lot to find my own & other's "Old Stuff" and even Not so Old Stuff.
> It was one of the Handiest things we had.
> If somebody asked how to do something, and I knew I did it or I knew who had done it in the past, I could find it by going back through the "Threads Started by" lists.
> 
> Bear



This platform does not have that option by default.. we may be able to figure out how to show this at some point but I can't promise anything.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2017)

That's too bad.
I'll keep my fingers crossed.
That feature was Awesome!

Thanks for your Reply.

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm not sure if this is what you wanted Bear, but if you click *Members*, then *Find member* and click their name, then click their *Information* tab there is a link titled *Find all threads by* [member]. It is kind of round about, but does make it easier to find all threads started by a single member.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks PZ,
That shows you all posts made by the Member, and I doubt it goes back very far. If it goes back far, it would take forever anyway.

The one I'm talking about only showed the Threads that member started, and you could quickly get to Any month of any year with a few quick clicks.
Like I could find in a few seconds the one where I turned Bland Fresh Venison Sausage into Awesome Cured & Smoked Venison Sausage, by bagging it with Tender Quick for a week, and then Smoking it, and that was back in 2009.

Thanks for looking, but if Jeff says we don't have that, he's probably right.

Bear


----------

